# Running a 12 volt T.V.



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

Hi fellow motorhomers, I would like to know if anybody can tell me if there is a difference between a 12 volt T.V. and a mains T.V. with a 12 volt adaptor. I can buy a 240 volt T.V. a lot cheaper than a 12 volt T.V. The 240 volt T.V. has an adaptor that plugs into the mains to reduce the 240 volts down to 12 volts, so, (1) can I plug the 12 volt T.V. straight into my camper and run it without the adaptor?
(2) will it take more battery power to run?
Thanks Mick.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

1. Yes
2. No 

However you should use of a 12v DC voltage stabiliser, to protect the TV. 

The other option is to buy a cheap 150w inverter, this is my preference. It will run the TV and digi box, DVD etc


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi
had same prob

Yes you should use a 12v - 12 v stabiliser if its just a normal 12v TV rather than plugging in directly. I use a cheap 150 W invertor from Maplin. The additional loss is not much more than from a stabiliser. The TV has worked fine for well over a year ( we allways run it from the 12V thro the invertor even when on hook up). As you said its also useful to run eg low wattage mains lights off the invertor, computers etc.

Best to do some research on invertors though - they vary a lot in how 'modified' the sine wave is, losses etc.

Regards

Richard


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have been running a 240volt TV on 12 volts for over two years without an adaptor or invertor, no problems touch wood. :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> I have been running a 240volt TV on 12 volts for over two years without an adaptor or invertor, no problems touch wood. :roll:


 :shockingzap: :shockingzap: ... :lol: :lol:

Hi 
In all probability you won't have any problems, I've also ran a TV direct from the 12v. but I believe it is always better to give the correct advice. 
If Mick's TV goes bang who is he going to blame.. ? :wink:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Jim your are right


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

[quote="ScotJimland

Hi 
In all probability you won't have any problems, I've also ran a TV direct from the 12v. but I believe it is always better to give the correct advice. 
If Mick's TV goes bang who is he going to blame.. ? :wink:[/quote]

He can always sue....  sorry, just been reading the RV/CC thread.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this is what we have used for the last 3 years and it works on 12v or 240v with no difference what so ever but we use it on 12v most of the time even if we are e/h/up
http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPF-Roadstar-TVD1052


----------

